# Purple hooter shelf



## DKMD (Mar 13, 2016)

I turned a bowl a couple years ago and tried a little milk paint finish. It became a bow that nobody seemed to like, so I cut it in half to check my wall thickness. After looking at the cut bowl, I thought I'd repurpose it into a shelf. A little ambrosia board on top made for a nice radio stand for the shop. After finishing it, I realized it looks like a pair of purple hooters with a board on top... Perfect for the shop!

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 9 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Tclem (Mar 13, 2016)

Hmmmmm

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 13, 2016)

Looks great Doc, but I think it needs a couple of small knobs on it. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## bench1holio (Mar 13, 2016)

Just needs a little bit of purple lace hanging from the sides and I couldn't stop looking at it!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 13, 2016)

Wooden bras..... Victors secret?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 13, 2016)

HUH... Hooter has 2 meanings up here and its either the two bump kind like you got or the green kind... didnt know what i was gonnabe looking at clicking on this!


----------



## jmurray (Mar 13, 2016)

First one of them I've seen!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 13, 2016)

Titillating. If you mass produce that shelf it'll need a model number. I suggesting 38/D-DD. I bet it was no accident you used "milk" paint. You might experiment with some flesh colored on the revised prototype. What station is the radio tuned to . . . KNIP FM?



jmurray said:


> First one of them I've seen!



I thought you were married.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 13, 2016)

Way to think outside the bra!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Mar 13, 2016)

BTW that uniform wall thickness is impressive.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice...I like a natural shelf.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice rack!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## DKMD (Mar 13, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Nice rack!



Finally! I was waiting for someone to say that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 14, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Finally! I was waiting for someone to say that!



Baiter. You're a master at it too.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## TimR (Mar 14, 2016)

Nothing quite grabs the attention by anything with the term 'hooter' in it. 
Nice shelf by the way!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Mar 14, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Baiter. You're a master at it too.



Aw shucks. I don't know if I mastered it, but I practiced a lot growing up. I just don't have the time anymore. 



We are talking about fishing right?

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 5 | Informative 1


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 14, 2016)

I've heard of the term shelf bra but didn't think of it this way.


----------

